# Comcast compatible eMTA VOIP Modem



## frank1218 (Mar 13, 2011)

I recently added digital voice service from Comcast cable. I owned my own Surfboard modem for internet service and Comcast replaced this with a RCA/Thomson DHG536C modem without mentioning that there is $7 monthly rental charge. I checked with Comcast and it is OK to own a modem....they suggested a Arris TM722G in addition to the RCA modem.
I wish to buy a brand new RCA/Thomson or Arris modem but don't have a source.
Need help in finding a compatible modem that will work on the Comcast system....


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try the link *here*

Comcast Customer Service may be able to give you a list of supported

eMTA devices for your area.


----------

